# Going Battery



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Gang, I have been wondering and thinking about converting or adding battery power to my Dash 9's because Im also wondering and thinking about my personal layout being of Aluminum track as any other would be cost prohibitive. My Question is, would it be possible to add battery power and also keep my DC for when I want to run at other track powered layouts? is the coversion a one way street or can I have it both ways?, second question, who would have the best equipment for the buck to set up my Locos for battery and what (in anyones advise) would I need to convert them? 
Im just doing research right now but any information and advise would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks all


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Why couldn't you run battery power at a track power layout?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you do battery R/C right you can run all day without changing any batteries in the loco.


----------



## tblagg (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Would it be possible to add battery power and also keep my DC for when I want to run at other track powered layouts? Yep it is absolutely possible. 
2. Is the conversion a one way street or can I have it both ways? You can have it both ways (especially with newer Aristo Craft). 
3. Who would have the best equipment for the buck to set up my Locos for battery and what (in anyones advise) would I need to convert them? Aristo Craft makes locomotives with switch set ups to perform exactly what you want to do. They also sell an R/C set up to install in their locos. It is called Train Engineer (TE). HOWEVER...other good R/C companies such as RCS, Airwire 900, and some others are out there also that work quite well. All the brands have their pros and their cons. You'll have to do your homework to figure out what it is you want your trains to do. 

Tim


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Why couldn't you run battery power at a track power layout? 




I do that all the time. A battery loco is a great accessory to a track powerd layout.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

It is no problem at all. I just rewired an Annie using the switch in then smoke box to allow me to switch between battery power and track power. It works perfectly. In my case I use the track power to continually run one train while operating several others on battery.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure. The newer Aristo locos have a track/battery switch.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Gang , this information is very well recieved and will be put to use


----------

